# HP TC1100 Touchscreen Tablet PC



## Aloush

For sale i have a HP TC1100 Touchscreen Tablet PC

Is in fully working order
although it has some scrathces on the screen and on the back some of the paintwork has come off
i have shown what i can in the pictures

Has windows XP tablet edition on it

Intel Pentium M 1.2GHz
768MB ram
40Gb HDD
Bluetooth
Wireless
VGA out
2x USB
Ethernet Port
Comes with external Cd Drive

THis is the upgraded version of the tablet PC

HP says it to be the best they relased wont find in shops anymore

Selling As i want a PS3

Looking for £270 Inc P&P to UK

Thanks very much happy to ask questions


----------



## JlCollins005

hey man if ur pics didnt post, but if u quote u the links show up thought id let u know


----------



## Aloush

There are the pictures better
The first picture is my name on a different forum i tried to sell this on

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0539um4.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0542fp1.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0546zr2.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow! I'd take it if I had $423.


----------



## diduknowthat

Although I am not interested (as I already have a tablet), I have to say that this is a pretty good deal. Having done a good deal of research in the past few months, I've learned to fully appreciate cheap tablets, as they're VERY hard to come by.


----------



## Aloush

So...
is there any offers?


----------



## Aloush

Sold Elsewhere 

THANKS


----------

